# [A-Blackmoore] Defenders of Shattrath sucht



## Andurius (5. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Wir suchen für den Blackrock Foundry Content weitere Member. Aktuell 10/10 NHC und 9/10 HC.
Ziel ist der Heroic Raid und ein paar Mythic Bosse vor Release des Tier 18 Contents.
Raidtage sind Mittwoch, Sonntag und Montag von 20-23 Uhr.
Wir sind keine Hardcore Progress Gilde aber wollen trotzdem halbwegs voran kommen.

Gesucht werden:

1 Druide Heiler

Für weitere Infos einfach Ingame bei mit melden.
MfG
Andurius aka Nefa


----------



## Andurius (4. Mai 2015)

push


----------



## Andurius (25. Mai 2015)

push


----------

